
Every single Heroku API is down. Wot? - matt_oriordan
https://status.heroku.com/incidents/1459
======
matt_oriordan
We at [https://www.ably.io](https://www.ably.io) host our website on Heroku
for convenience as the site is less mission critical than our globally
distributed realtime messaging platform.

15 minutes ago our site went down, and Heroku have scheduled maintenance which
means every single API is unavailable. That means:

\- I cannot tail the logs to see what's going on

\- I cannot restart the apps

\- I cannot roll back

\- I cannot view my dashboard

\- I cannot contact Heroku (their dashboards and login are down)

We are completely and utterly helpless, so have been forced to redirect all
website traffic to our status site in the short term.

Whilst we have invested serious engineering into complete redundancy in every
part of our realtime platform ([https://goo.gl/ZyZ9zT](https://goo.gl/ZyZ9zT)
for example), it's we should be putting some of that engineering into our
website too! I now seriously question using Heroku as a reliable platform for
hosting given a decision that they have made to cripple everything all at
once.

Heroku, you have failed badly IMHO. How did you think it's OK to disable every
single API and not notify me many times about the severity of this in advance.

~~~
bluedino
>> Heroku, you have failed badly IMHO. How did you think it's OK to disable
every single API and not notify me many times about the severity of this in
advance.

It's scheduled maintenance that they announced a week ago.

~~~
rxcfc
Scheduled maintenance shouldn't have to mean that _everything_ goes down at
once.

